# [Regular Season Game 10] Houston Rockets vs. New Orleans Hornets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(5-4)/(5-3)*


When/Where:
*Saturday, November 15, 8:30 PM ET*


























*Brooks / McGrady / Artest / Scola / Yao*


















*Paul / Peterson / Stojakovic / West / Chandler*


_*Preview*_



> The New Orleans Hornets were thrilled to close out their three-game homestand with a win.
> 
> The Houston Rockets are just happy to come home.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We're probably going to lose this one. Let's just make this a close game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

tmac is kickin *** this game


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Im sorry I doubted you Von Wafer.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

our defense is looking good


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, Yao is playing like hes 40 years old out there. Makes me worried


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

so far so good. Yao picking it up


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

our offense is starting to look good


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tyson Chandler really needs to thank Chris Paul for making his career relevant.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Im so afraid of losing this lead. hopefully we can maintain it.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Did we lead the score the entire game?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice win, need to see better offense though.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

3 very winnable games coming up, i hope the rox can get a strreak going


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

At this point McGrady is only valuable in the post. He can no longer make wide open threes with any consistency. 

We do well when Yao is the clear-cut first option, Artest only shoots when he has to (ie broken plays, open looks, mismatches), and McGrady sets up plays and acts as second option. When Yao goes off, McGrady needs to play in the post (which, unlike beating his man off the dribble to go to the rim, he actually seems comfortable and able to do).


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It's good that they didn't let this one slip away like yesterday's. Rockets really need to know how to close the game. I know we won this one, but we can't let any close game slip away which doesn't apply to this game either.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice win.

Still cant believe we lost to a Manu & Parkerless Spurs though............

Giving up 1 14 point lead in the 4th Q is just embarrassing.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

great defence form the Rockets.
Hayes defense last night against the Hornets was awsome.
goodbuy Luther, welcome Wafer.


----------

